

WSJ: Yuan Day Later - hga
http://www.google.com/search?q=%22bank+might+have+intervened+to+avoid+further+strengthening.+Japan%27s+stock+market%22+site%3Awsj.com

======
hga
" _Markets were a little too quick to cheer Beijing's currency move._ "

For subscribers:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870489520457532...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704895204575320270866754284.html)

